# Favorite Hotdog Brand



## jpmcgrew

Iv'e tried many brands of hotdogs and can't seem to really like them although I used to. The latest I bought is in my freezer until I get a so called craving. They are Ball Parks Angus Beef Franks. Has anyone tried them yet? What is your favorite brand?


----------



## CharlieD

Stop by in town, go into a russian store pick up some smoked pork hot dogs. You'll like them for sure.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Oscar Mayer or Bryan's.......The "Pork"(turkey, pork and stuff) ones.


----------



## pacanis

Smith's skinned. I don't know how widesppread they are because they are made in Erie..... Smith's Provisions makes a great ham, too. They are the dog of choice up around here. I buy them still connected in links.
I had some hot dogs in an Omaha Steak order that were quite tasty.....
I hear the place where I got my chuck from makes great hot dogs. They are on my short list of places to get out to and "browse". Gotta try and support a small town butcher that grows his own, especially when they are located that far out of town


----------



## west coast smoker

May sound crazy but I get Hebrew National Kosher Beef hot dogs from Costco, almost as good as the ones from my kid days.  Those were made by a local german butcher who made all of his own sausages.  If you can find them I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Andy M.

Pearle Kountry Klub 1/4 Pound Hot Dogs.


----------



## Jeekinz

I usually go with Nathans or Sabrett if I'm shopping. A quick trip to the corner store on a weekend and I come home with Dietz & Watson.

The absolute best are from a hot dog truck in Jersey City near the NJ Turnpike entrance. Kraut and mustard on a dog that literally "snaps" when you bite into it. I could eat 40 of 'em.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jeekinz said:


> I usually go with Nathans or Sabrett if I'm shopping. A quick trip to the corner store on a weekend and I come home with Dietz & Watson.
> 
> The absolute best are from a hot dog truck in Jersey City near the NJ Turnpike entrance. Kraut and mustard on a dog that literally "snaps" when you bite into it. I could eat 40 of 'em.


Do you have them with some celery, too? Seriously, most of these hot dog brands must be regional because I've never seen them at my local stores.


----------



## Jeekinz

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you have them with some celery, too? Seriously, most of these hot dog brands must be regional because I've never seen them at my local stores.


 
I was thinking the same exact thing.  I never heard of Pinks until today.

Celery?.....no, but I have been known to indulge in the fermented grape juice department.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

If I'm in San Diego, I get Wrath's Blackhawk brand.  In Michigan, I get Volwurth's, National - Kosher, Best, or these great hot dogs made by one of our local meat markets.  One of these days, I'm going to make my own and see if I can't improve on the hot dog.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis

Fisher's Mom said:


> Do you have them with some celery, too? Seriously, most of these hot dog brands must be regional because I've never seen them at my local stores.


 
Aside from OM, I've never seen or heard of these brands either.
Apparently hot dog brands aren't as widespread as Spam


----------



## Jeekinz

I've only heard of Hebrew National and Oscar Meyer.  No one has heard of Nathans?  They sponsor the yearly hot dog eating contest.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

No, I've never heard of Nathan's. Pretty much the only ones available here are Oscar Meyer, BallPark, Hebrew National and local store brands.


----------



## GB

The only brand I will buy is Hebrew National.


----------



## Jeekinz

Fisher's Mom said:


> No, I've never heard of Nathan's. Pretty much the only ones available here are Oscar Meyer, BallPark, Hebrew National and local store brands.


 
OMG!  That is so weird!  It's like....like....you haven't heard of McDonalds or something!


----------



## jpmcgrew

I can get OM, Ball Park, Hebrew National, Nathans and a couple of other mainstream brands but have not been happy. Maybe I need to cook them a different way, I usually boil them. I'm looking forward to try the Angus Beef Dogs. Living in the middle of nowhere I have no access to house made dogs. I'm willing to do mail order also Knackwurst have been an issue with me for a few years. Maybe I just don't like sausage anymore that would be really sad. I think my trip to Germany 10 years ago really changed my tastes toward sausage.


----------



## Jeekinz

I like charcoal and lighter fluid essence on my dogs.  In fact, I have a bag of Match Light just for hot dogs. lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jeekinz said:


> I like charcoal and lighter fluid essence on my dogs.  In fact, I have a bag of Match Light just for hot dogs. lol


 See, these are the secrets good cooks hold back from us lowly newbies. Who'd have ever suspected lighter fluid essence?? I just put a series of diagonal cuts along each hot dog and them put them under the broiler. (Here's a warning, though, that _should_ be on the hot dog package IMO. If you forget about them under the broiler, hot dogs are flammable.)


----------



## jpmcgrew

Fisher's Mom said:


> See, these are the secrets good cooks hold back from us lowly newbies. Who'd have ever suspected lighter fluid essence?? I just put a series of diagonal cuts along each hot dog and them put them under the broiler. (Here's a warning, though, that _should_ be on the hot dog package IMO. If you forget about them under the broiler, hot dogs are flammable.)


 I've never seen a hot dog on fire. Anyway doe's broiling make it better? I'm curious.


----------



## GotGarlic

jpmcgrew said:


> I can get OM, Ball Park, Hebrew National, Nathans and a couple of other mainstream brands but have not been happy. Maybe I need to cook them a different way, I usually boil them. I'm looking forward to try the Angus Beef Dogs. Living in the middle of nowhere I have no access to house made dogs. I'm willing to do mail order also Knackwurst have been an issue with me for a few years. Maybe I just don't like sausage anymore that would be really sad. I think my trip to Germany 10 years ago really changed my tastes toward sausage.



Ewww, no, don't boil them. They need some caramelization to be good. I cook them either in the grill pan, the toaster oven, or on the grill. Can't stand boiled hot dogs.


----------



## GB

jpmcgrew said:


> Anyway doe's broiling make it better? I'm curious.


Much better. That or grilling them is the way to go IMO.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Well I guess I better try that method I just remember that at events like a horse race etc they always tasted really great and I know they were not boiled but that's how I got them as a kid


----------



## *amy*

In no particular order:

Nathan's
Hebrew National
Sabrettes (sp)
Oscar Meyer


----------



## fliggie

Nothing comes close to Smiths with skins, so I second one of those first responses


----------



## Dove

*When I was a kid.. 100 years or so ago..I use to go to the store for Mom and keep looking at the ground for change or go the back way down the alley and look for soda bottles to turn in for change. I only needed a dime. I would then go to the butcher and buy a short fat hot dog. they came linked together so he would cut one off for me. I would eat it on the way home. I haven't found any that even come close to those.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

jpmcgrew said:


> I've never seen a hot dog on fire. Anyway doe's broiling make it better? I'm curious.


You'll see a big difference in taste if you broil them vs boiling. I always boiled mine too because my mom did but someone suggested broiling and I've never boiled again. Try it next time. It only takes a couple of minutes and no pot to clean.


----------



## JoeV

pacanis said:


> Smith's skinned. I don't know how widesppread they are because they are made in Erie..... Smith's Provisions makes a great ham, too. They are the dog of choice up around here. I buy them still connected in links.
> I had some hot dogs in an Omaha Steak order that were quite tasty.....
> I hear the place where I got my chuck from makes great hot dogs. They are on my short list of places to get out to and "browse". Gotta try and support a small town butcher that grows his own, especially when they are located that far out of town



Our next door neighbors are from Edinborough, PA, and they introduced us to Smiths 15 years ago.We affectionately call them "Erie Dogs," and have had them 'imported' from Erie on a regular schedule (Jim works for Erie Sports Store) until recently when they started offering them in our stores in the Cleveland area. We LOVE them!

Joe


----------



## Jeekinz

GotGarlic said:


> Ewww, no, don't boil them. They need some caramelization to be good. I cook them either in the grill pan, the toaster oven, or on the grill. Can't stand boiled hot dogs.


 
+1 on that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.....unless I'm chopping them up to mix in with my mac and cheese.  LOL


----------



## auntdot

Basically Sabrett, Nathan's, Hebrew National and OM.  OM in our chili dog casserole.  Have used others for that but they just don't seem to work as well. OM also has a taste I just enjoy once in a while.

And yes, many of the brands mentioned have never heard of, let alone seen.  
For the poster who has never seen Nathan's, they are, I believe, all over the US, maybe not just available in some localities.

As far as cooking, grilling or broiliing works well. Can saute them to good effect.  In a hurry will nuke, sorry, sorry, I will atone, I promise.  Nah.

And yes, have boiled them and do not find them all that bad.  Kinda lets one enjoy the flavor of the dog without the grilling flavors. Only do that with dogs I like the inherent flavor of.

Remember as a kid they used to have these roller cookers in stores and such.  They were like the cookers one finds in 7-11 for their sausages - those sausages always look so pitiful.  The dogs cooked on those rollers always tasted so good to me.  Haven't had one of those in, oh, forty years or so.  But I remember I used to love them.

We here at DC can talk about all kind of foods, but bring up the dog and everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Andy M.

Jeekinz said:


> OMG! That is so weird! It's like....like....you haven't heard of McDonalds or something!


 
My supermarket sells packages of Nathan's.  

The first time we went to Aruba for vacation, we stumbled across a Nathan's hot dog stand!  We went there more than once.  The next year when we went back, it was gone.  I was quite disappointed.

I keep hot dogs and buns in the freezer and sauerkraut all the time.  I love a quick meal of bun and hot dog steamed in the microwave and topped with mustard and 'kraut.  They are even better on the grill.


----------



## sattie

Ball Park is what I usually get.  I don't think I have ever tried anything else except for Oscar Meyer and was dissapointed.  I want to try HN, but just have not had the wild hair to do so.

Boiled weenies... yuck!  I usually split mine and fry them in a saute pan.  I like them nice and charred!


----------



## Dave Hutchins

To the fellow looking for Knackwurst try Usingers in Milwaukee they make great sausage
anf Knak's


----------



## licia

I like them on the grill best, but usually we do them on the little George Foreman. Dh could eat them everyday, but I'm not that crazy about them. I don't like them boiled at all. We use bun length Ball Park, OM, or Nathan's - whichever is on sale. We have either cole slaw or sauerkraut on them.


----------



## VeraBlue

I'm a Sabrette's girl...followed closely by Nathan's and Thumanns.  

Did you know that prior to the invention of the hot dog bun, people ate the sausages wearing white cotton gloves supplied by the vendor?  You would order your sausage, and he'd hand you a glove to wear to protect your hand.  The problem was, many people walked off with the glove, in addition to the laundering process each evening.  It was a frankfurter maker's wife who suggested a type of bread that wouldn't overpower the meat, yet be sturdy enough to hold the sausage...


----------



## pacanis

JoeV said:


> Our next door neighbors are from Edinborough, PA, and they introduced us to Smiths 15 years ago.We affectionately call them "Erie Dogs," and have had them 'imported' from Erie on a regular schedule (Jim works for Erie Sports Store) until recently when they started offering them in our stores in the Cleveland area. We LOVE them!
> 
> Joe


 
I happen to be heading to Edinboro today 

Grilling is #1, but I like them boiled once in a while for a changeup. And even uncooked on a fresh bun with mustard. Better than baloney!
When I was a kid I used to spear one on a fork and cook it over the gas burner on the stove   Don't know if mom knew about that....


----------



## Carlos75

My favourite are the swedish ones they do in Ikea. 

They only thing that keeps me going all the way round the shop is the thought of their hot dogs at the end!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pacanis said:


> When I was a kid I used to spear one on a fork and cook it over the gas burner on the stove   Don't know if mom knew about that....


I have caught my boys doing that, too. Do you know I just about stroke out thinking about them doing that when I'm not home???


----------



## AMSeccia

Godweed, see if you can get Koegel's ... they're made in Michigan and I can't find them outside of MI.  They are FANTASTIC.

DH likes the new Ball Park Angus ... locally I like Chermake Stadium (or a good local skinned wiener GRILLED over the skinless variety).  Hebrew National (beef) are very good.  Some stores are starting to carry Nathan's, but they're $5.  Outside of a craving (or a good Chicago hot dog stand) the whole point of a hot dog is that it's fast and relatively cheap.  I can buy a whole pork tenderloin for $5!


----------



## AMSeccia

Speaking of boiling ... way back when in a former life (pre-teen in Jackson, MI) there was a chain called LUMS across the street and they cooked the dogs in beer.  I don't think they were boiled, I think just placed in the steam table and warmed in beer rather than water.  Then you could order to your liking or with chili and/or cheese and they had this steamer apparatus, much like Orange Julius uses now which melted the cheese and softened the bun.  Wow, maybe it's just the memory, but I can almost taste a chili cheese dog with mustard and onion right now.


----------



## middie

Another Hebrew National buyer here. Every once in awhile I'll get BallPark


----------



## pacanis

I guess Smith's dogs aren't that widespread at all.
Their head sales rep was just in here, so I brought it up  
He said as far west as the Cleveland area in Ryders (sp?) and Sam's Club, into Buffalo to the east (just picked up the Seneca Niagara casino contract) and barely into VA to the south.  He said it's a tough market to crack with the national brands because merchants are hesitant to try something new.....
It has me wondering how widespread Welch's Juices and jellies are, which are made right in my backyard....


----------



## Andy M.

I believe Welch's are pretty much national. We have had them in MA forever.


----------



## GB

I work right next to a Welch's office. I do not know if they are a manufacturer or distributor or something else, but they have a big grape purple sign out front.


----------



## larry_stewart

Being a vegetarian, only hot dogs I buy are Worthington Leanies (owned by morning star farms).  Every other vegetarian hot dog Ive tasted tastes like poison.


----------



## pacanis

I see where Concord, MA is their headquarters. I didn't realize they were so widespread.


----------



## QSis

Pearl's, no question.  

And they must be heated for 10 minutes in boiled water that has been turned off.  To preserve the incredible SNAP and juiciness.

Grilled hot dogs are nice, but not as good to me as water-heated Pearls.

Lee


----------



## love2"Q"

oscar mayer all beef bun length ... that is what is usually in the 
fridge .. if i buy them ..
boarshead ..
sabretts 
nathans ..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

AMSeccia said:


> Godweed, see if you can get Koegel's ... they're made in Michigan and I can't find them outside of MI. They are FANTASTIC.
> 
> DH likes the new Ball Park Angus ... locally I like Chermake Stadium (or a good local skinned wiener GRILLED over the skinless variety)...
> 
> I do get Koegle's and only one store in our area carries Chermade, and then no all the time.  I tried the Chermade jsut for grins because I'd never heard of them before, and they were cheap, and I was nearly broke.  To my suprise, they became one of my favorites.
> 
> I grew up on Volwurths hot dogs.  I used to love eating them cold from the fridge, taking my teeth and peeling the "skin from end to end, all the way around, until there was nothing left but the inner meat.  Then, I'd just munch that.  And as far as a cooked dog goes, my favorite is on a stick, in a campfire, followed by pigs-in-the-blanket, baked in fresh bread dough, and finally, cooked whole in Van Camp's Pork & Beans.
> 
> And as for the dogs skewered by a fork and cooked over a gas burner, I taught my kids to do that, and still do it for me and the DW every now and again.
> 
> Lastly, there is no better way to presearve the flavor of a good hot dog than to nuke it for just the right amount of time, just until it begins to swell, but not split, especially with skin-on wieners.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## *amy*

Carlos75 said:


> My favourite are the swedish ones they do in Ikea.
> 
> They only thing that keeps me going all the way round the shop is the thought of their hot dogs at the end!


 
They have hot dogs? I can never find my way out of that store. 

I luv their Swedish meatballs. 

 meatball20mountain20w20ig8.jpg


----------



## *amy*

VeraBlue said:


> I'm a Sabrette's girl...followed closely by Nathan's and Thumanns.
> 
> Did you know that prior to the invention of the hot dog bun, people ate the sausages wearing white cotton gloves supplied by the vendor? You would order your sausage, and he'd hand you a glove to wear to protect your hand. The problem was, many people walked off with the glove, in addition to the laundering process each evening. It was a frankfurter maker's wife who suggested a type of bread that wouldn't overpower the meat, yet be sturdy enough to hold the sausage...


 

That might explain this...


----------



## Maverick2272

Locally we get Bobak's, for the stores we usually get Hebrew National or Ball Park 100% beef. We usually do stick to all pork or all beef dogs unless we are having to feed a lot of people and grilling, then we got with whatever is on sale


----------



## Maverick2272

*amy* said:


> That might explain this...



I know him, isn't that the artist formerly known as a human being?


----------



## Dave Hutchins

May be off subject but I had a bit of a treat today while out shopping I saw the Oskar 
Meyer Weiner Mobile and it's little brother little Weiner Mobil built on a Minor Chasy was really cute to see the little fellow


----------



## pacanis

All this talk of hot dogs..... sheesh. I had to break down yesterday and buy a large package of Smith's dogs. I might have to try making one of Jeek's potato dogs, but I like 'em "neat".
My toughest decision is what to squeeze on them, as you can tell


----------



## Caine

My all-time favorite is Sahlen's, which aren't available in California except my mail order. I normally buy either Nathan's Famous or Hebrew National when I grocery shop, but I love the hot dogs that Omaha Steaks sells, and when I place an order with them, I will order extras when they're on sale.


----------



## Chef Mark

Nathan's --Hands Down-'nuff said...although I would love to try some of the one's I am reading about


----------



## Andy M.

Caine said:


> My all-time favorite is Sahlen's, which aren't available in California except my mail order. I normally buy either Nathan's Famous or Hebrew National when I grocery shop, but I love the hot dogs that Omaha Steaks sells, and when I place an order with them, I will order extras when they're on sale.


 

We can sometimes get Sahlen's deli ham.  It's a favorite of ours.  I haven't seen their hot dogs.


----------



## Jeekinz

I picked up some Boars Head hot dogs last week.  I must say, they are like night and day compared to other brands.  Cost slightly more, but well worth it.   Definately my new favorite brand.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had a Nathan's hot dog at Sam's snack bar today. My very first one and I thought it was very good. I do prefer the beef.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I tried the famous "Chicago Hot Dog" made by Vienna Hot Dog, while I was in Ohare international airport.  I don't think it was a good example of this dog, which has been featured on F.N.  I found the dog overcooked to the point of being flavorless.  It had obviously been in hot water way too long.  And if this isn't hte case, and the hot dog is the way I had it straight from the package, then it's one of the worst hot dogs I ever had.  The toppings were Ok, but nothing special.  I really don't know what the big deal is with them.  I was dissapointed.

I'll stick with Cher-Made, or Koegle's, or Vollwurths.  And I like Hebrew National, and our local restaurant supply store brand "Best".  They all taste very good, if a bit different.  I still want to lean to make my own, from scratch.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

hebrew national are very good. no ifs, ands, or butts.  

since kosher dogs cannot be made from meat including the sciatic nerve, herbrew national invented an add campaign to show that "no butts", or rear half of the cow, were used in their dogs.
i've heard that some kosher butchers remove the nerve, thus making butt portions kosher. but it's an uncommon practice in the u.s..

that being said, thumanns, boars head, and skinless sabretts are also good.



i will eat a griddled or grilled dog if forced, but i prefer boiled. grilling/griddling concentrates the saltiness too much, imo.

my all time favourite was from my high school girlfriend's dad's kosher butchery, abeles and heymann kosher provisions: Abeles & Heymann

i haven't had one in years, so i don't know if they're still the same.

my second faves are the hot smoky bison dogs from here: Hendricks Farms and Dairy - HF&D Philosophies

they're best when boiled, then the skin peeled off.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat

I'm not a big hot dog guy, but if I buy them at the grocery store, I get Vienna Beef or Hebrew National.  I've eaten Nathan's at Coney Island and loved them, but I can't get any here in Bradley, Illinois.


----------



## MexicoKaren

> May be off subject but I had a bit of a treat today while out shopping I saw the Oskar
> Meyer Weiner Mobile



Hey, guess what? I saw the Oscar Meyer Weiner car here in Bucerias the other day at our big new Mega supermarket. Hot dogs are very popular here, and the most popular brand is called "Fud" - really. But they chop them up, fry them with chiles and onions and eat them in a tortilla! Yum.


----------



## ChefJune

doesn't matter what the brand.  First you NEED to read the ingredient list!!!!!

most hot dogs contain lots of garbage. 


VIENNA


----------



## Sedagive

Boar's Head and Nathan's are my 2 favorites. I cook them in one of these. It toasts the buns at the same time. The only problem is, you can only cook 2 at a time, but other than that, I love the flavor.

Since posting this, I tried the Ballpark Angus hot dogs and they are my new favorites.


----------



## Jeff G.

Eckridge all beef... not available everywhere.


----------



## GrillingFool

Wow, I had forgotten about a childhood favorite:
Sliced fried hot dog sandwiches!

Nathan's originally (according to legend) had a hard time selling dogs for 5 cents at Coney Island... people thought they were too cheap to be safe.
So Nathan dressed everyone in white, hired doctors to eat the dogs in their lab coats outside the stand, and called them "Sanitary"....
and the rest is history!

How about a good old Gwaltney?


----------



## justplainbill

Sedagive said:


> Boar's Head and Nathan's are my 2 favorites. I cook them in one of these. It toasts the buns at the same time. The only problem is, you can only cook 2 at a time, but other than that, I love the flavor.


 Boar's Head natural casing (not the skinless) are pretty good.  Fried, barbequed or simmered.  A lot of frankfurter / kielbasa type sausages can be a bit salty and cooking in water (or beer?) can reduced the saltiness.


----------



## Jeekinz

buckytom said:


> i will eat a griddled or grilled dog if forced, but i prefer boiled. grilling/griddling concentrates the saltiness too much, imo.


 
Try Shickhaus.  They aren't salty at all.


----------



## cookielarouge

"Best" Kosher hotdogs from Sam's Club.


----------



## cookielarouge

*cookie*

I don't eat them very often because they contain so much fat but "Best" Kosher hotdogs from Sam's Club are truly the best!


----------



## cookielarouge

*Cookie*

Sorry, I am new at this game so please disregard my redundancy!


----------



## buckytom

Jeekinz said:


> Try Shickhaus. They aren't salty at all.


 
i remember shickhaus franks adverts on mets games on tv when i was a kid. we had a slightly different nickname for them. 

thanks for the tip; i'll give them a go.


----------



## Angie

Ball Park Bun Size Smoked White Turkey Franks...only 45 calories each and delish!


----------



## pugger

*Louis Rich*

I apologize if this is redundant. We like Louis Rich, Bun-length. Now owned by Oscar Mayer. These are all Turkey, and I've never had a hot dog headache from eating them. They have an excellent taste & aren't too chubby.


----------



## Billdolfski

Hot Diggity Dogger.

Nice.  

I actually have a Waring hot dog machine, it has the little roller deals like you would see at a stadium.  Does a really good job, but it's a complete novelty item.

For brands, I go with Hebrew National or BallPark Grillmaster Deli Style.  I've heard good things about boars head, will try them next.




Sedagive said:


> Boar's Head and Nathan's are my 2 favorites. I cook them in one of these. It toasts the buns at the same time. The only problem is, you can only cook 2 at a time, but other than that, I love the flavor.
> 
> Since posting this, I tried the Ballpark Angus hot dogs and they are my new favorites.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I have never been an Oscar Meyer hot dog fan.  But they actually have come out with a pretty tasty new dog.  They call it a minimally processed hot dog.  It contains no Sodium Nitrites or Sodium Nitrates and is pretty good tasting.  I still like Cher-Made, Hebrew National, Vollwourth's, Wrath Blackhawk, and Best Kosher, as well as, and forgive the spelling if it's wrong, Koeble's (Now that I see it in print, I'm pretty sure it's wrong).  We don't have Nathan's around here and so I can't comment on that brand.  Also, we have a little butcher shop, connected to a very small grocery store that makes their own hot dogs, in natural casings that is very good.

On the donwn side, I detest regular Oscar Meyer, Bar-S, Ball Park, and a few Canadian brands that I've tried.  So that's my take on hot dogs.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking

I only buy turkey dogs, so my choices are limited.  But I do agree with Pugger that the Louis Rich/Oscar Meyer "bun length" turkey dogs are good.  But even better - when I can find them - are the new "smoked" turkey dogs (I think they call them sausages, but they're "dogs") from either Johnsonville or Hillshire - I don't remember which.  VERY tasty.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Unfortunately I can not get local dogs it has been hard for me to find a dog I like but the Ball Park Angus Beef it's OK. I hate all main stream sausages so I buy online a good knack/knock wurst can make a good hotdog even if it's the wrong shape.
This is the latest site I buy sausage from quite good but still not what I have had in Germany.
Bavaria Sausage : Home Page


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Being in Fl. I don't go outside to cook unless the temp goes down to about 60 degrees F so I broil (not boil) mine for about 15 - 16 minutes. They have just the right amount of char to em'. Boiling is against the law in this house.
Oh and I usually buy Ball Park Angus Beef!


----------



## Lefty7887

Sabrette's, Ball Park beef franks, or Nathans for the grill.


----------



## ribs and steak

The only hot dog that makes it past my teeth are the Hoffman's snappy griller's. I like these because i don't have to put mustard on them, just ketchup.

I've tried every hot dog and they had pork, chicken, or turkey- even the all beef dogs didn't impress me.

I also tried deep frying them but i had to keep a close eye on the heat so i didn't ruin it.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

Kayem Natural Casing - in fact it's what I'll be having for dinner.

I like them grilled or steamed - same with the buns.

Mustard and ketchup, but mustard is the most important.


----------



## msmofet

hebrew national, sabrette, thuman and nathan


----------



## smoothseas

And my favs are:

Sabrett, Nathan's and Hebrew National​


----------



## R Hill

I kinda like the ones from COSTCO @ a $1.50 for a hotdog and a soft drink it's hard to beat. I think they hebrew national but I'm not sure.  I'll go there today and spend $3.00 just to find out.


----------



## Arky

Definitely Nathan's or Ball Park Angus Beef!!


----------

